# Normen für Pneumatik



## Thomas Linke (5 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es für die Pneumatik neben der EN ISO 4414 noch weitere Normen, insbesondere in Bezug auf die Maschinensicherheit?

Wenn mir heir einer mit einer Info weiterhelfen könnte, das wäre sehr freundlich.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Tigerente1974 (5 August 2011)

Die hier: EN 983


----------



## Thomas Linke (5 August 2011)

Hallo Tigerente 1974,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Safety (5 August 2011)

Hallo,
die 4414 ersetzt die 983.
Weitere Normen DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und -2


----------



## Thomas Linke (5 August 2011)

Hallo safety,

vielen Dank für die Info. Dann war meine Recherche doch in Ordnung.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Zersch (24 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

beschäftige mich auch gerade mit Normen in der Pneumatik und Hydraulik.

Die 13849-1 verweist auf die EN 983 für Pneumatik und auf die EN982 für Hydraulik.

Jetzt bin ich ein wenig verwirrt, welche Norm ich beschaffen soll. 
Saefty schrieb das 4414 die 983 ablöst. Darf ich denn dann trotzdem noch die EN 983 anwenden oder besser gleich die 4414?

Gruß und schönes we


----------



## Normy (24 Februar 2012)

*Aktuelle B-Norm einsetzen*

Hallo erstmal, in diesem Fall solltet du die aktuelle B-Norm einsetzen d.h.:

EN 4413 Ersatz für EN 982, B-Norm für Hydraulik
EN 4414 Ersatz für EN 983, B-Norm für Pneumatik

Gruß
Normy


----------



## Safety (24 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
wie der Kollege schon geschrieben hat immer die aktuellen Normen die im Amtsblatt enthalten sind verwenden, aber ich sehe auch immer erst mal was da geändert wurde. Oft sind es nur die Anhänge Z oder Kleinigkeiten. Also bei Beuth Inhaltsverzeichnis laden und nachsehen.
Hier noch nützliche Checklisten zur Hydraulik und Pneumatik.
http://bgc-formulare.jedermann.de/?selectedMenuId=bgi_t008
Habe hier schon mal gepostet.


----------



## Tommi (28 April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Festo hat einen neuen "Leitfaden Sicherheitstechnik" online.

http://www.festo.com/net/de_de/SupportPortal/Default.aspx?q=Sicherheitstechnik 

Falls der Link nicht geht, bitte melden.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (29 April 2012)

Hallo,
@Tommi, was hat sich da geändert?
@all
Wie löst ihr bei den SF auf Seite 47 oder 48 die Diagnose der Stoppventile oder Rückschlagventile?


----------



## Tommi (29 April 2012)

Hallo Dieter,

auf jeden Fall eine neue Version mit teilweise neuen oder überarbeiteten Schaltungen.

Zu Seite 47 oder 48: es gibt keine Diagnose, aber trotzdem kommt man wahrscheinlich
mit Sistema auf PLd, wenn man "Fehlererkennung durch den Prozeß" sagt.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (1 Mai 2012)

Hallo Tommi,
Prozessdiagnose könnte man beim im Prozess geschalteten Ventil ansetzen wenn da z.B. eine Laufzeitüberwachung eingebaut wird. Aber bei den Stoppventile oder Rückschlagventile ist dies nicht der Fall, die kann man so nicht diagnostizieren, deshalb ja auch die Frage.


----------



## Tommi (1 Mai 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> deshalb ja auch die Frage.



... das ist mir schon klar, was sagt denn Festo dazu? 

Gruß
Tommi


----------

